
We may need 300k contact tracers to defeat Covid-19. We have 2,200 - smacktoward
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/we-may-need-300000-contact-tracers-to-defeat-covid-19-we-have-2200/
======
loons2
One of those "solutions" that's worse than the "problem."

